# Icloud: les contacts ne s'actualisent pas... !



## tbaudat (20 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

Je tente vainement de sauvegarder mon iphone 4 avec icloud histoire de sauvegarder mes contacts...

OR, mes sauvegardes avec icloud se font sans soucis,sur l'appareil. Quand je branche mon iphone sur itunes, la case"sauvegarder sur icloud" est bien cochée....

Seulement... quand je vais sur www.icloud.com avec mes identifiants,mes contacts se sont pas actualisés... ce qui est plutot génant !! Quqleu'un pourrait m'expliquer ce qu'il se passe ?
Lors de la toute première sauvegarde (qui a bien duré 12 heures de temps) j'ai l'impression que tous mes contacts se sont sauvegardés, mais la j'ai créer un nouveau contact pour faire un test,impossible de l'avoir sur icloud.com !

Je vous remercie infiniment !


----------

